
Scientists Can't Agree on Whether GMO Mosquito Experiment Went Horribly Wrong - ashitlerferad
https://www.livescience.com/genetically-modified-mosquitoes-create-hybrids.html
======
wjnc
One word: Taleb Two words: long tail

Then to go on. The response from Oxitec is abysmal. Your GMO experiment
promises NO release of altered genes. There is a release of genes by cross-
breefing. Then the researchers publishing the release mentioning the risk of
having created a hardened species is unscientific? It's the poorest of poor
behaviors.

